# Assuming a Hashimotos Diagnosis, Confused about Test Results



## mags58 (Sep 16, 2017)

Received a preliminary diagnosis of Hoshimotos several months ago. Not prescribed any Thyroid meds at the time. Dr. decided to initially treat with numerous supplements (Selenium, Zinc, D, etc).

Here are my most recent blood test results. I would so appreciate any insights you could provide. This is all very new to me:

TSH - 2.45 ( an increase from former reading of 1.61)

Free T4- 1.26 ng/dL

T4 - 7.8 ug/dL ( down from former reading of 8.4)

Free T3- 2.7 pg/mL

T3 91 ng/dL (down from former reading of 94)

Reverse T3- 19.7 ng/dL

RT3 Ratio- 13.7

Thyroglobulin Antibodies- 2.5 IU/mL ( down from former reading of 4.1)

Thyroid Peroxidase- 7 IU/mL

Please note:

I am Gluten free since I have 2 daughters with Celiac disease on of which also has Rheumatoid Arthritis) We are an Autoimmune Family!


----------



## mags58 (Sep 16, 2017)

In addition to Test Results noted in my initial Post, my *Thyroid was scanned* and showed Heterogeneous presentation with *sub centimeter nodules to numerous to count*.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Could you please edit your post to include the reference ranges for your lab work? Thanks!


----------

